# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Суперкомьютер из 8 GPU заменил кластер из трехсот ПК

## ALEX(XX)

Исследователи из Антверпенского университета (Бельгия) создали суперкомпьютер на базе четырех видеокарт NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GX2 (в сумме 8 GPU), по производительности равный кластеру из 300 ПК с Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4GHz, сообщает opennet.ru. Проект используется в лаборатории, занимающеяся расчетами связанными с томографией, в частности разработкой алгоритмов восстановления внутренней структуры объекта по проекционным данным. На классическом ПК на тестовые расчеты было затрачено несколько недель, в то время как кластер на базе 8 GPU произвел все необходимые вычисления за несколько часов.
Подробнее

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## wolless

Действительно новый подход,использовать видеокарты!

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Действительно новый подход,использовать видеокарты!


Ну, особенно если учесть, что вычислительная производительность топовых видеокарт очень высока.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Компания Elcomsoft тоже грешит использованием возможностей видеокарт. Дык почему и кластер за пояс не заткнуть особенно если учесть стоимость кластера из 300 компов и стоимость 4х видеокарт, то очень выгодно!  :Wink:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Правда нужно понимать, что на широком спектре задач никого эта штука никуда не заткнет и с кластером из 200 ПК не сравнится. Дело в том, что можно получить эквивалент 100-300 ПК на вполне специфических вычислениях, особенно если их можно подогнать под функции, особо хорошо/быстро реализованные в видеокартах ( в заметке как раз решается задача, которая может очень оптимально решаться ускорителем видеокарты). Во всех остальных ситуациях никакого особого ускорения не выйдет - так как в действие включатся такие факторы, как скорость обмена с дисковой системой и т.п. Ну и по стоимости не все так фантастично, как кажется - такая видеокарта стоит 17 т.р., компьютер будет стоить порядка 9 т.р., т.е. 4 мощнейшие видеокарты будут эквивалентны по стоимости 8 компьютерам  :Smiley:  Т.е. ускорение не в 300 раз, а в 37 раз.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Об этом и речь  :Smiley:

----------

